# Looking for house/ condo to rent @ Ratchayothin/ Phaloyothin/ Chatuchak - Pet allowed



## redchaoz (Jun 11, 2013)

Good day. I'm starting work around Ratchayothin/ Phaloyothin/ Chatuchak soon. Looking for a place around these areas (lease period: 1 year) where they would allow me to *keep my four-legged son (pet dog)* with me. If condo not possible, i'm open to houses as well. If you know of any available units nearby - appreciate any advise. Thank you and have a nice day.

Raj from Malaysia


----------



## redchaoz (Jun 11, 2013)

MaidenScotland. Good day. Perhaps it would a mistake on my part as well. Perhaps it is best i repost this on the classifieds sections. Could you delete this post in 24hrs after i repost it accordingly? Thank you.


----------



## redchaoz (Jun 11, 2013)

MaidenScotland. Hold that action. Apparently, i'm a junior member and unable to post in classifieds. Pls allow for this post to remain here until such time i have been upgraded (if at all). Thank you


----------



## redchaoz (Jun 11, 2013)

Just for the sake of clarification - house refers to *either* detached-house or townhouse


----------

